# will the w8 fit where a vr6 does



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

how much bigger physically is the w8 compared to the vr6


----------



## Turmoil (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: will the w8 fit where a vr6 does (TRYNTRUEA2)*

Already got the ultimate swap dreamed up huh? I don't know the answer but remember, the W8 was designed for longitudinal mounting, and the VR6 (of course) is a transversely mounted motor. That would make things uhh... difficult.
Do this: Get yourself an rx7 gen II rear-end, susp, and tranny to mount the W8 up to. Cut a HUGE hole in the firewall and do a rear drive mk2. COOL








Some guy has a front mounted 350 chevy in an old Bug near where I live. Christ. That thing makes me scratch my head every time I see (hear) it. Imagine the W8 burble coming out of an old GTi.!


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: will the w8 fit where a vr6 does (Turmoil)*

would be hot







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: will the w8 fit where a vr6 does (TRYNTRUEA2)*

The W8 takes up about as much space as a V6 (no R)....don't know if that helps. A W8 swap would cost a fortune anyway....especially if you did RWD.


----------



## john s (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: will the w8 fit where a vr6 does (TRYNTRUEA2)*

4.0L W8: 420 mm long x 710 mm wide x 683 mm high - 190 kg weight
202 kw (271 hp) @ 6000 rpm & 370 Nm (273 ft-lbs) torque @ 2750 rpm


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: will the w8 fit where a vr6 does (john s)*

Do you have the 2.8 V6 to compare that against?


----------

